# Why Email Was Invented



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

..It's a good thing we don't have a mail slot, as our Hav's are shreading
champs ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is hilarious!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, I needed a good chuckle today!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Too cute!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That's funny. And did you know that dogs communicate with pee-mail.


----------

